# Bike-Diebstähle - reinschauen und Augen offenhalten!



## bike-ac (24. März 2009)

Hallo Frankfurter Dirter/Streeter,

mir hat man am 22.03. gegen 14.30 in Frankfurt
in der Burgstraße 11 (ehemals Feuerwache)
in Bornheim mein sehr geliebtes Velo entwendet.
Es war in einem sehr verwinkelten Wohnkomlex.
Nun hoffe ich, das jemand etwas gesehen hat
oder sehen wird! Wer zur Wiederfindung beiträgt
bekommt eine Belohnung plus Fahrrad-Service inkl.
Federgabel und Dämpfer-Service für zwei Jahre.

Also hier eine Beschreibung des Traums:

Rahmen Sante Cruz Jackal (orange) ist mit 500 RockShox Pearl
Aufklebern überzogen, Untergrund schwarz, Schrift weiss
Modell 2006, der mit dem Buckel!

Gabel Fox 36 in braun 2006 Talas 110-150 mm

Bremsen Formula Oro Sonderserie mit Nummer und Gravur
Greg Minnar poliert, also GM und 069/500 auf den Bremssätteln
und schwarze Hebel mit GM Gravur, Leitungen Kevlar! (Look)

Kurbel XT-Hollowtech 2 2007 silber mit Truvativ Kettenring schwarz

Schaltwerk Campagnolo Chorus, nur als Kettenspanner
da Singlespeed

Vorbau und Lenker Race Face Diabolus schwarz

Und noch paar Bilder, !aber die Reifen sind Schwalbe und Halo drauf!!


----------



## bike-ac (25. März 2009)

Ja, über 500 Aufkleber der Fa. Rock Shox Pearl 3.1+3.2+3.3......usw.   ;-)
Hoffe selbst auf versehen! 
In den Speichen sind Spoke-Cards, ine Bike-Faust und meine Lieblingszahl 013,
Hassi fass, und reiß Ihm die Klöten ab!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niko34 (30. März 2009)

Hi Leute, heut morgen um ca. 8.30 Uhr wurd mir mein blau eloxiertes VOITL ml V gestohlen. 
Habs in der Linnestraße abgeschlossen, war für eine Stunde nicht da und schon wars weg!

Drauf waren
-Marzocchi mz 100
-Juicy Seven (vorn 185, hinten 160)
-DT Swiss Laufräder
-Vorbau und Lenker von Amazing Toys
-FSA Kurbel
-XT Schaltwerk
-Schwalbe Nobby Nic
-Fizik Alliante Sitz

Auf dem Bild ist ne andere Gabel drauf. Außerdem hatte es vorne keinen Matschschutz.
Finderlohn: 300

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. April 2009)

Hinweise zum Fund eines der gestohlenen Räder bitte per Mail oder PM an den jeweiligen User! Wenn euch das Rad geklaut worden ist - bitte eine PM an den zuständigen Moderator (oder mit Hinweis einen der Beiträge im Thread melden - so erreicht ihr uns auch) und wir setzen den Beitrag in den Thread. Zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit bleibt dieses Thema geschlossen.


----------

